# Who's Returning Their Razr For The G-Nex?



## DGP

I know many of you (Myself included) got this phone to fill in the gap until the Galaxy Nexus released, but the more I play with the phone, the more I want to keep it. Who's going to be switching it out for the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Rootuser3.0

DGP said:


> I know many of you (Myself included) got this phone to fill in the gap until the Galaxy Nexus released, but the more I play with the phone, the more I want to keep it. Who's going to be switching it out for the Galaxy Nexus?


I like the Razr too but I'm exchanging my bionic for the gnex lol


----------



## -TSON-

Gotta keep it, I think. got it for 1 cent from Amazon.


----------



## gerrard8199

I want to but i got my on the 13th and then i heard that you got on the 15th you could keep until the Januay 9th. Then you could still return it..I called about returning and they said no, i guess i will be keeping it..its large in my hand, i bet the Nexus is just as large!!! I guess its all just a phone...As long as it keep for the next 20 months I'm good to go!!!!


----------



## ehedgecock

Well, I hit up the 1¢ deal on Amazon myself. I had a upgrade available, but that was too good of a deal to pass up. I plan on burning my upgrade on my main line for the gnex when it comes out and keeping both. That added line has a basic flip razor on it now to keep cost at 9.99 a month. This give me 2 upgrades a year (4 lines in family plan) so I can keep the new phones rolling in lol. IMHO, The Razr is just too sexy of a phone to let go so I will hang on to it and rock them both, swapping out as my mood changes.


----------



## DGP

Rootuser3.0 said:


> I want to but i got my on the 13th and then i heard that you got on the 15th you could keep until the Januay 9th. Then you could still return it..I called about returning and they said no, i guess i will be keeping it..its large in my hand, i bet the Nexus is just as large!!! I guess its all just a phone...As long as it keep for the next 20 months I'm good to go!!!!


I'm hoping mine last as well, so maybe I'll consider getting insurance for the Razr. I really envy you, as well as others who got the Razr for one penny!


----------



## loooney2ns

ehedgecock said:


> Well, I hit up the 1¢ deal on Amazon myself. I had a upgrade available, but that was too good of a deal to pass up. I plan on burning my upgrade on my main line for the gnex when it comes out and keeping both. That added line has a basic flip razor on it now to keep cost at 9.99 a month. This give me 2 upgrades a year (4 lines in family plan) so I can keep the new phones rolling in lol. IMHO, The Razr is just too sexy of a phone to let go so I will hang on to it and rock them both, swapping out as my mood changes.


I can't see spending $9.99 a month plus taxes to buy a $250 phone( I still have a discounted upgrade left). The savings for 20 months would be negligible. Even if I upgrade through Amazon. I'll only save $20. For that amount of money, I would rather buy directly from Verizon.


----------



## droidth3ory

Not me... My RAZR isn't going anywhere. It will continue to be my primary.


----------



## nativi

ehedgecock said:


> Well, I hit up the 1¢ deal on Amazon myself. I had a upgrade available, but that was too good of a deal to pass up. I plan on burning my upgrade on my main line for the gnex when it comes out and keeping both. That added line has a basic flip razor on it now to keep cost at 9.99 a month. This give me 2 upgrades a year (4 lines in family plan) so I can keep the new phones rolling in lol. IMHO, The Razr is just too sexy of a phone to let go so I will hang on to it and rock them both, swapping out as my mood changes.


Well just so you know. The Gnex uses a regular sim size card when the razr uses a mini


----------



## Tornlogic

I got the Razr as a rental to exchange for the Gnex when it released. After using it for over a week and reading reviews of the Gnex, I'm keeping this bad boy. As a hardware standpoint its superior. Not in every way, but in every way that is important to me.


----------



## JASKRU

The only thing that bugs me about my razr is the wifi having pretty shabby range. When I am just outside of the wifi range the damn thing doesn't switch to mobile data and throws data sync errors. Otherwise, it is a damn sexy phone. Looking forward to having ICS on this bad boy.

GF is getting the Nexus so I foresee some swapping back and forth between the two of us.

Keeping the RAZR


----------



## z28nck33

droidth3ory said:


> Not me... My RAZR isn't going anywhere. It will continue to be my primary.


Well this is good news


----------



## jcutter347

droidth3ory said:


> Not me... My RAZR isn't going anywhere. It will continue to be my primary.


+1. Can't wait to see what you do for this phone droidth3ory!!!!!!


----------



## DGP

JASKRU said:


> The only thing that bugs me about my razr is the wifi having pretty shabby range. When I am just outside of the wifi range the damn thing doesn't switch to mobile data and throws data sync errors. Otherwise, it is a damn sexy phone. Looking forward to having ICS on this bad boy.
> 
> GF is getting the Nexus so I foresee some swapping back and forth between the two of us.
> 
> Keeping the RAZR


Nice! Mine got the iPhone, so she's been on timeout for a couple of days. I have her staring at a wall until she realizes what she's done! Lol jk, but also has anyone been reading on the "Water Marks" on the Droid Razr screen? 99% of screens have them (Including mine), but can only be seen in complete darkness with a black background. So go in your bathroom, turn off all lights, put up a black background, and you'll see. Enough for me to return the phone? No. I also think that with more exposure to sunlight, they will settle, or hopefully go away completely.


----------



## jay-droid65

Anyone experiencing black screen of death on RAZR? Having trouble with this of late on my bionic. May trade for RAZR but pointless if both having same issue. Wanna wait for G-Nex but may arrive after my return period is up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

Nope, never had any black screens. I haven't had the 4g issues everyone's ranting and raving about either, and it's been like 3 or 4 days.


----------



## DaFatMack

Development is going to be very slow for the Razr that alone makes you want to get rid of it, my goodness there isn't even a theme up yet


----------



## -TSON-

There's none on Rootz, that is. BigDX released like 4 already.


----------



## DGP

It does kind of suck that it's a ghost town over in the development area, but I was happy to see Nitro here. Droid Theory is here as well, and he's done some awesome work, but damn those marks on the screen.


----------



## jay-droid65

-TSON- said:


> Nope, never had any black screens. I haven't had the 4g issues everyone's ranting and raving about either, and it's been like 3 or 4 days.


Thanx for the reply. Been hearing some reports of this w/RAZR so trying 2 here from as many owners as possible. Hope the good luck continues for U

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## je2345

Damn razr a beauty bit too many issues. Black screen and continously dropping 4G and switching to 3G. Just bought it to hold me over til Nexus release on Dec 8.


----------



## wyld

I've seen those black splotches on my screen one time in the dark in the 4 days I've had my my RAZR. I forgot what I was doing at the time.


----------



## droidth3ory

I have no spots on my screen, and I have yet to drop a connection. Dead center of a 4G green zone. Its been 5 days and I have not rebooted my phone. The damn thing just runs. After needing it restored after flashing my ROM, I am still stock and Unrooted. Lol.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

wyld said:


> I've seen those black splotches on my screen one time in the dark in the 4 days I've had my my RAZR. I forgot what I was doing at the time.


You know I've seen those spots too however I've tried everything to make them appear and nothing maybe they dried up? But anyways we shouldn't be seeing spots in the 1st place right? I believe they should issue new replacements not refurbished phones but that's why I'm not calling it out yet


----------



## -TSON-

Go into a very dark room, and pull up a completely black image in fullscreen. They're usually around the edges.


----------



## Rootuser3.0

-TSON- said:


> Go into a very dark room, and pull up a completely black image in fullscreen. They're usually around the edges.


Yes I've tried everything even that


----------



## eckdawg5

ehedgecock said:


> Well, I hit up the 1¢ deal on Amazon myself. I had a upgrade available, but that was too good of a deal to pass up. I plan on burning my upgrade on my main line for the gnex when it comes out and keeping both. That added line has a basic flip razor on it now to keep cost at 9.99 a month. This give me 2 upgrades a year (4 lines in family plan) so I can keep the new phones rolling in lol. IMHO, The Razr is just too sexy of a phone to let go so I will hang on to it and rock them both, swapping out as my mood changes.


You added a new line to get the penny phone and then esn swapped? I thought about doing that too but thought if you didn't keep data on the new line that amazon charges you an extra $250. You were able to do this w/out penalty?


----------



## Aixelsyd

nativi said:


> Well just so you know. The Gnex uses a regular sim size card when the razr uses a mini


FYI that is incorrect. the Gnex uses a micro SIM just like Razr does as I have both devices already and swap between them without issue. I then took my old Bionic SIM card and made a cutout so i can drop the micro SIM from my GNex & Razr into it so I can pop it into my bionic and be up and running without issue.

as for everyone talking about Nexus/getting rid of there Razr you may want to sit back and see how the Nexus is. It still has plenty of software issues that need to be addressed. Don't get me wrong its a nice device but its not ready for prime time that is for sure. Razr runs much better at this point even with the BLUR crap. And if it takes them any longer to get the Nexus out its going to be considered old hardware as it is nothing to big on the hardware front from the get go anyways. Oh and don't be fooled by the screen size on Nexus. viewable working area is still only 4.3" NOT 4.65" like we hear. And the reason being is because of the lost space at the bottom of the screen for the Home,Back, and Recent apps touch buttons seeing as the device has no hard keys.


----------



## -TSON-

eckdawg5 said:


> You added a new line to get the penny phone and then esn swapped? I thought about doing that too but thought if you didn't keep data on the new line that amazon charges you an extra $250. You were able to do this w/out penalty?


I did that. You have to keep a 9.99 + data plan on the new line though, or else you have to pay* $350* cancellation AND* $250* for the Amazon contract. The VZW cancellation fee goes down every month, tho.

On the plus side, that does mean two upgrades every other year.


----------



## wyld

-TSON- said:


> Go into a very dark room, and pull up a completely black image in fullscreen. They're usually around the edges.


yep that works I can see the splotches in the total darkness! Lol but I dont live in the dark. It seems to be only where there is no image. And since alot of us are seeing this would trying to use warranty for a replacement do any good?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## -TSON-

Honestly, Rootuser up there has been the only person I've heard of that hasn't had this problem with this phone. it's not like it affects normal usage except for in extremely specific situations anyway, even if there were phones made without them.


----------



## ehedgecock

-TSON- said:


> I did that. You have to keep a 9.99 + data plan on the new line though, or else you have to pay 350 cancellation AND 250 for the Amazon contract. The VZW cancellation fee goes down every month, tho.
> 
> On the plus side, that does mean two upgrades every other year.


If you read the ETF terms on Amazons site during purchase it just states you must activate with the phone and keep the line active for 180 days, with or without data. CSR at vzw did something to the line for me to keep it active without a phone so as far as amazon goes, I am fulfilling my end of the deal. You have to get a new 4G sim card though as the one they send is already attached to that new line. As far as cost wise, its like getting it on credit, but with the perk of having another line to let you upgrade every couple of years. Tie that with my other lines and I should be able to buy each newer super phone as they drop, so I buy the nexus, use it, another line comes up for upgrade and if they're is something better, ill burn that upgrade then. Rinse ans repeat as finances allow.

VZW offers the only 3G coverage where I live, and no 4G period till I go to work so being contractually bound doesn't matter to me cause I'm not going anywhere anyhow.


----------



## eallan

ehedgecock said:


> If you read the ETF terms on Amazons site during purchase it just states you must activate with the phone and keep the line active for 180 days, with or without data. CSR at vzw did something to the line for me to keep it active without a phone so as far as amazon goes, I am fulfilling my end of the deal. You have to get a new 4G sim card though as the one they send is already attached to that new line. As far as cost wise, its like getting it on credit, but with the perk of having another line to let you upgrade every couple of years. Tie that with my other lines and I should be able to buy each newer super phone as they drop, so I buy the nexus, use it, another line comes up for upgrade and if they're is something better, ill burn that upgrade then. Rinse ans repeat as finances allow.
> 
> VZW offers the only 3G coverage where I live, and no 4G period till I go to work so being contractually bound doesn't matter to me cause I'm not going anywhere anyhow.


I did the same as you (with the rezound.) It's $241.01 for a $650 phone, and they want to say it's a bad deal?? Wow.


----------



## JASKRU

JASKRU said:


> The only thing that bugs me about my razr is the wifi having pretty shabby range. When I am just outside of the wifi range the damn thing doesn't switch to mobile data and throws data sync errors. Otherwise, it is a damn sexy phone. Looking forward to having ICS on this bad boy.
> 
> GF is getting the Nexus so I foresee some swapping back and forth between the two of us.
> 
> Keeping the RAZR


Actually, after playing around with ICS (twisted tbolt build) I can see that I do not want to get the nexus. 4.0 is awesome but would loose usable real estate on the nexus screen due to no hardware keys at bottom.. Having ICS on the RAZR without the home, back etc icons on the screen is key for me. I will keep my hardware keys, thank you very much, and the larger screen real estate.

The only kicker for me right now is data being so finicky. Sometimes there is no problem when on 3g and other times it will just cut out completely. The wifi thing is still an issue as well.

I would buy the Moto engineers some coffee or beer right now if I knew it would speed up a built for device ICS implementation without on screen home, back and recent, just utilization of hardware keys and no blur..... I can dream, can't I?

If we get unlocked, an sbf leak and ICS built for the device I will be in heaven. I will take two out of three if I have to.


----------



## Kimo91

If a lot of people got this phone as a "void fill" till the nexus comes out are a bunch of jackasses and I'm glad I left the cell phone industry last year. There's nothing worse than you guys doing this scam cause no matter where you got your phones from, taking it back takes money out of the salespersons pockets. Maybe y'all don't realize that but that person takes a chargeback hit.

But I got my Razr cause I got tired of waiting for the Nexus that's plagued with more setbacks than the Bionic. Just my opinions

Sent from my Boeing approved DROID RAZR


----------



## eckdawg5

ehedgecock said:


> If you read the ETF terms on Amazons site during purchase it just states you must activate with the phone and keep the line active for 180 days, with or without data. CSR at vzw did something to the line for me to keep it active without a phone so as far as amazon goes, I am fulfilling my end of the deal. You have to get a new 4G sim card though as the one they send is already attached to that new line. As far as cost wise, its like getting it on credit, but with the perk of having another line to let you upgrade every couple of years. Tie that with my other lines and I should be able to buy each newer super phone as they drop, so I buy the nexus, use it, another line comes up for upgrade and if they're is something better, ill burn that upgrade then. Rinse ans repeat as finances allow.
> 
> VZW offers the only 3G coverage where I live, and no 4G period till I go to work so being contractually bound doesn't matter to me cause I'm not going anywhere anyhow.


my question is, if you remove data from the device before the 181 day period, wouldn't that be a breach of the agreement?


----------



## -TSON-

eckdawg5 said:


> my question is, if you remove data from the device before the 181 day period, wouldn't that be a breach of the agreement?


This is the agreement:



> When you purchase your device with service from AmazonWireless.com, we automatically pass along an instant discount from the carrier to you. This discount has been provided to you based on your agreement to (a) activate a new, or extend an existing, line of service for this device with the carrier, and (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maintain this service in good standing for a minimum of 181 consecutive days. If you do not activate or extend a line of service in connection with this device, or if your service is canceled/disconnected before 181 consecutive days, AmazonWireless.com will charge you $250 per device, plus applicable taxes.​
> This policy does not apply to prepaid phones, phones sold without service and Sprint devices.​


​
It says nothing about data, it just says you have to make a new line with the phone, and that you have to maintain the line that you opened for approx 8 months without cancelling or avoiding payment, or else they charge you $250.​


----------



## eXorcist

Screw it. Ill say it. Bionic ftmfw. Not interested in rzr ir gnex.. big things coming for the bionic soon. Overclocking has been achieved ...i cant say much more as im under a "nda" of sorts...







but yA'll got to see cm7 @1.7ghz on bionic. Beast... just sit back and enjoy the goodness ladies n gents...it is near.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0

eXorcist said:


> Screw it. Ill say it. Bionic ftmfw. Not interested in rzr ir gnex.. big things coming for the bionic soon. Overclocking has been achieved ...i cant say much more as im under a "nda" of sorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yA'll got to see cm7 @1.7ghz on bionic. Beast... just sit back and enjoy the goodness ladies n gents...it is near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Go back to bionic forum hater


----------



## -TSON-

eXorcist said:


> Screw it. Ill say it. Bionic ftmfw. Not interested in rzr ir gnex.. big things coming for the bionic soon. Overclocking has been achieved ...i cant say much more as im under a "nda" of sorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yA'll got to see cm7 @1.7ghz on bionic. Beast... just sit back and enjoy the goodness ladies n gents...it is near.


Aw, are you trolling the RAZR forums cuz your phone ate a few too many hamburgers?
STAY PRESSED IN YOUR OWN SECTION, BYE.


----------



## DGP

Come on guys let's keep this as friendly as possible. As for Kimo91, I would have kept the Razr if it didn't have those nasty water marks on the screen. It's pretty annoying when using at night, which I do all the time. It actually gets in the way of a lot, especially since I had a lot of it on my screen.


----------



## eckdawg5

DGP said:


> Come on guys let's keep this as friendly as possible. As for Kimo91, I would have kept the Razr if it didn't have those nasty water marks on the screen. It's pretty annoying when using at night, which I do all the time. It actually gets in the way of a lot, especially since I had a lot of it on my screen.


Can't be as bad as the grid on my bionic screen. When I'm around fluorescent lights it's worse. Reminds me of the plans TVs when the image would burn in it (damn espn bottom line) lol


----------



## eXorcist

-TSON- said:


> Aw, are you trolling the RAZR forums cuz your phone ate a few too many hamburgers?
> STAY PRESSED IN YOUR OWN SECTION, BYE.


Id be mad too. Dont worry. So hows ur roms...overclocking? Themes? Watermarked screen? Hmm....









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DGP

eckdawg5 said:


> Can't be as bad as the grid on my bionic screen. When I'm around fluorescent lights it's worse. Reminds me of the plans TVs when the image would burn in it (damn espn bottom line) lol


Lol ESPN is like a curse, and it wasn't too bad, but when I'm paying $350 I expect my phone to be in perfect condition. I just shipped my Razr back today, and I'm going to wait and see how Motorola handles the issue, because I would love to get another Razr.


----------



## dashshiron

DGP said:


> Lol ESPN is like a curse, and it wasn't too bad, but when I'm paying $350 I expect my phone to be in perfect condition. I just shipped my Razr back today, and I'm going to wait and see how Motorola handles the issue, because I would love to get another Razr.


Unfortunately, no fix is ever going to come because it isn't actually an issue that can be fixed, all SAMOLED screens share this similar issue with black pixels. Just like undersaturation with SLCDs and pixilation with certain pentile displays, it's just one of those things that you either don't notice or have to live with. Each screen technology out there on android devices has its pros and cons, choosing the right phone should depend on what you prefer.


----------



## z28nck33

eXorcist said:


> Screw it. Ill say it. Bionic ftmfw. Not interested in rzr ir gnex.. big things coming for the bionic soon. Overclocking has been achieved ...i cant say much more as im under a "nda" of sorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yA'll got to see cm7 @1.7ghz on bionic. Beast... just sit back and enjoy the goodness ladies n gents...it is near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If its comes on the bionic razr will soon follow


----------



## eXorcist

z28nck33 said:


> If its comes on the bionic razr will soon follow


Well lets hope so. I hope everyone gets everything. Unlock all droid phones... thats how it should be.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DGP

dashshiron said:


> Unfortunately, no fix is ever going to come because it isn't actually an issue that can be fixed, all SAMOLED screens share this similar issue with black pixels. Just like undersaturation with SLCDs and pixilation with certain pentile displays, it's just one of those things that you either don't notice or have to live with. Each screen technology out there on android devices has its pros and cons, choosing the right phone should depend on what you prefer.


Have you seen the screen in person? I swear it's not normal. I had a fascinate and looked at the Droid Charge, and neither phone had the issue that I saw on the Razr. I call it an issue because not everyones phone was black dots. Mine looked liked a liquid stain material that never fully dried. It was on the bottom left and right side of my phone. Very distracting and ugly, so maybe I'll search for a Razr that has minimal marks/dots.


----------



## JASKRU

This thread on the moto support forums seems to point to a data issue. arghh... 
https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/61530 this would be the only reason I would return the razr.

I am experiencing data issues.


----------



## DGP

I was experiencing some data issues as well, but that didn't really bother me because a firmware update in December was going to fix that.


----------



## dashshiron

DGP said:


> Have you seen the screen in person? I swear it's not normal. I had a fascinate and looked at the Droid Charge, and neither phone had the issue that I saw on the Razr. I call it an issue because not everyones phone was black dots. Mine looked liked a liquid stain material that never fully dried. It was on the bottom left and right side of my phone. Very distracting and ugly, so maybe I'll search for a Razr that has minimal marks/dots.


Google SAMOLED black dots/blotches and you'll get images of everything from the Galaxy Nexus to the SII and even Nokia N9's.

The actual manufacturing process that exists for AMOLED screen right now results in varying imperfections. The best you can do it get a new phone and hope it has fewer/less obvious spots.


----------



## Soapinmouth

I can't deal with the non removable battery I'm way too much of a power user. mines up on swappa with a ton of accessories mint condition for 510$ if anyone's interested...
Swappa (Android) For Sale: VKW915 Droid Razr (Verizon)


----------

